# help! does anyone know...?



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi there i posted a few weeks ago about pelvic pain i was having - for those who didnt see that post - i started having very bad lower left side pelvic pain - sharp and achy at the same time - then sex became painful, then i was spotting right after my period had ended . well i went to E.R.( during my period) - they did a cat scan on my abdomen and pelvic area plus bloodwork - said they didnt think it was anything serious - thought it might be pinched nerve in back?? so i went to gyno (after my period also after spotting had started) she did more bloodwork and did culture of cervix and told me if the bleeding or pain got worse to go back to E.R. - well they both did so back i went and luckily got the same dr. -he did an ultra sound on my pelvis and a intravaginal ultra sound and more bloodwork - told me he was pretty sure i have endometriosis? so i went back to gyno for follow and she said same thing. i asked them both about cervical or ovarian cancer and they both assured me that with the amount of tests that had been done they were positive it wasnt some kind of cancer ... which made me feel better but my question is this .... should i be comfortable with their diagnosis ? or should i try to dig a llittle deeper ? i cant get health insurance because of pre-existing conditions (brain tumor-benign) so the laproscopy is pretty much out for me.... if anyone has any advice i would really appreciate it because the pelvic pain is still there - not as severe but its there - the gyno told me this could be from scarring from the endo that i somehow ripped?? Thanks so much for any advice! Kerry P.s. they told me a had a cyst on each ovary but they were too small to cause pain? 1.6 on one, 1.5 on the other??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like the tests they did would rule out cancer. Endometriosis is a lot more common and it sounds like your symptoms seem to fit.Women get a cyst on the ovary every month from ovulation if I remember the process properly. Sometimes they take a bit of time to fade away. As long as they are in the going away stage rather than the getting bigger thing they should be fine. Being really small tends to make them look like they are in the going away end of things.


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi thanx so much for responding ! i always like to turn to the people on this board because i feel that every possible thing that something COULD be - people here know about lol . its reassuring that you feel confident of their diagnosis. Thank You!


----------

